# This is Hydrocotyle verticilata, right?



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked up a very sickly lookign plant for free that I think is Hydrocotyle verticillata. I put it in my 37g for a few days with the intention of leaving it there to grow out and get healthier... but impatience won out, and I cut up the long leggy funky stem and planted the healthy, leafy, and rooty bits in the nano. I think it'll do fine here. Anyway, here's a fw pics of it:




























So, was I right in thinking this was H. vert... or is it something else entirely?

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=142&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle

_H. sibthorpioides_.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have that same plant, I totally agree with Cavan. _H. vericillata_ doesnt have the slit, or whatever its called.

Wow, even at 3 in the morning Cavan can still i.d. plants, he's a machine. I can barely string a sentence together right now and its only 12:40 here in CA.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, sibthorpioides it is. It's better than verticillata in my humble opinion. Nice find.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

OK... so Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides it is. Cool! I love stumbling onto little things like this... especially for free!

This is a 2.5 gallon custom cube (8"x8"x8"), and I have it in the middle of the back ground. So, should I move it up a bit, and then just let it grow intertwined amongst other plants, or try to grow it in a clump like i have it planted here, and have it stand alone? Thoughts?

Thanks,
Jared


----------

